# Blue lobster /crayfish



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Apart from keeping axolotls I'm not experienced at keeping aquatic creatures , and would like some advice on Blue lobster care , and what else I could keep in with it . I saw one at an aquatic centre at the weekend and thought it was amazing .I've tried to find info on them ,and noticed there are more than one species available . What are the best type to keep ? Any info would be much appreciated. All the best Chris


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

They are fascinating little creatures, unfortunately not great pets in my humble opinion. They spend most of their time hiding underneath something and only really come out to feed. Feeding time is quite fun as they can get really aggressive. That's also the problem, there's precious few dish you can keep with them that won't get chomped. Things that live on the surface away from the claws can be OK, but they will eventually start to disappear. Blues tend to get quite big (6") and grow fairly quickly so you'll need a sizable tank (2ft at least) which is a bit of a waste if you ask me. 

If you don't mind these limitations and still want one I believe the care is pretty easy, good water quality and feed meaty items a couple of times a week, much like axolotls. People who keep them really can bond with them, and if you set up the tank right and the lobster feels secure they can and do come out for a plod around.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a few young blue crayfish a few months ago.
Never seen them since putting into the tank except occasionally when I surprise them at night using a torch to get a few seconds of seeing them scuttle back to their hiding places.
There are plenty of good care sheets online.:2thumb:


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Blue crayfish*

Thanks Chaps , given me food for thought . The one in the shop looks full grown , have since spoken to the shop owner ,need a huge tank to keep more than one ,or if I want to keep fish with it , even then not advisable. So its a 2ft tank with all the trimmings and one crayfish , er don't think so . Thanks for advice all the best Chris


----------



## kateandnik (Mar 10, 2014)

Iv just got rid of my tropicals but i had a little blue lobster started around 2 inches big had 3 molts with us and we had him for about 7 months and was still only about 4 inches when we got rid. 
Mine was also very active but this may be because i kept him with plenty of fish to chase lol.. they are real neat creatures shoot backwards instead of swim forwards lol.
but they will eat anything they can catch i lost a few mollys to him.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I semi-impulsed bought one not long ago. I discussed it with the sales person, but the store was both far and new to me so I don't know their history or reputation.

I'm currently keeping it in a 4ft which is mixed barbs, garra rufa, and bristlenose. The barbs I think are the most aggressive in tank. The blue lobster doesn't really get any food other than the sinking food I normally put in for the plecs. I've not knowingly lost any fish since I put it in either, although if they dispose of the evidence quick enough I might not notice... basically the fish are too fast for the lobster.


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi
Just to share my experience of blue lobsters.

My brother kept one in his Mumba tank. The tank was heavily rocked (rugs) with loads of hidey holes and caves. The lobster seemed to enjoy exploring the maze of tunnels provided.

It did dominate one or two of the bigger caves and had a couple of favourite resting spots.

Food wise it took the sinking pellets and goldfish flake offered to the cichlids and loved prawns.

It did devour any dead fish that passed away but did not actively hunt the Mumba. Nor did it bother with the large featherfin synodontis. This cichlids bred all the time and I think the cats were more predators of the young.

I think this set up worked because of the mass of rock work (literally loads of it from side to side and right up to the water line and half way to the front of the tank) and that food was plentiful.

Just my experience:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Sayba (May 13, 2015)

In my opinion blue lobsters make great little pets. My experience with them is the Australian red claw variety.

I got mine as a tiny little 3 inch baby, a female. She is now around 6 or 7 inches, been a while since I've tried measure her.

She killed all the fish I've tried to keep with her and she eats all the plants, but I really like her.

She is very active unless she's due a shed. Normally takes around a week or so from when she starts hiding.


----------

